# Time to start cussing



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> WHEN TO START CUSSING!
> 
> A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. The 6 year old asks, "You know what? I think it's about time we started cussing." The 4 year old nods his head in approval. The 6 year old continues, "When we go downstairs for breakfast, I'm gonna say something with hell and you say something with butt."
> 
> ...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Now that's funny. -/O_-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

+1 that is a good one :mrgreen:


----------

